# Too Tall To Wear Heels?



## harleylove (Jul 16, 2012)

Hello, I'm 5'7" and in LOVE 




 with Jeffrey Campbell Lita's ( http://www.solestruck.com/jeffrey-campbell-lita-black-distressed-leather/index.html ). I was wondering what your views are on how tall is 'Too tall' to wear heels. These bad boys are 5 inches so i'd be walking around 6 feet tall! 





Thanks!


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jul 16, 2012)

I say if you like them, you should wear them! though i am now slightly biased. Before i began dating my boyfriend, I wore heels all the time and felt super sexy, even at 5'5 1/2 feet tall, BUT, upon dating my boyfriend, who is 5'9, any type of heel just makes me taller than him and it makes me feel awkward. Like a momma bird trying to feed her young. With that said, i would still be wearing them if this wasn't the case. I say do it!!!!


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm 5'9" and wore heels all the time until I met my husband... who is 5'7"


----------



## Kirtastrophe (Jul 16, 2012)

I think taller people look better in heels than people who actually benefit from the height lol. I'm 5'9" and I wear heels all the time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my boyfriend is the same height as me which kinda sucks but it doesnt bother me really


----------



## divadoll (Jul 17, 2012)

Wear what you want, most models are 5'9"+ and wearing 5" heels.  If your boyfriend is self conscious about it, get a taller boyfriend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PoshLove (Jul 17, 2012)

I think that you would be fine.

To me the taller you are the taller your heel needs to be.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tyari (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm 5'7" and I wear heels 5" tall. 5'7" is above average but not that tall.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm 5'8 and I wear heels a lot. Do what makes you feel good, not what other's think you should do.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I have a friend who is 6' and she looks awesome in heels.


----------



## MorgTrott (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I say if you like them, you should wear them! though i am now slightly biased. Before i began dating my boyfriend, I wore heels all the time and felt super sexy, even at 5'5 1/2 feet tall, BUT, upon dating my boyfriend, who is 5'9, any type of heel just makes me taller than him and it makes me feel awkward. Like a momma bird trying to feed her young. With that said, i would still be wearing them if this wasn't the case. I say do it!!!!


 I did the same thing! except when we go out to nice places I break them out and if we get our photo taken I try to squat down a tad so I wont be so much taller then him. Things we do for love!


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm 5'9.5 and I wear heels sometimes, when the occasion is right. Of course, my boyfriend is 6'5 so I don't have to worry about towering over him in them.


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 7, 2012)

This is more of a tall girl thread! lmao, I'm just under 5'2" &amp; my boyfriend is 6'2" so heels are waaaay ok for me.

I agree with every other girl on this thread - if you want to wear them, do it up! Your legs will look fab


----------

